# Potential Buy. Please Critique.



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi, I am very interested in this horse and I realize that she needs a lot of work, but i am willing to do it. I have talked to the owner several times and she is not good at trailering and her main riding issue is rearing. I am in love with First Gotthard so that is a big plus. I have to pay about another 2,600 to get her up here and was wondering if you guys think that it would be worth it. I am looking to do Hunter jumpers and possibly breed her in the future. 

*Price Reduced* Project Horse, 2001 Oldenburg Mare | Buy this Horse at Equine.com 

Thanks!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Let me tell you, she's is very CHEAP. I bet she has some (if not lot) issues. I understand you are willing to deal with behavioral issues, but I'd do the vet check for sure. 

She's stunning, btw! Would be a show stopper in ring.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

She sounds like she has a truck full of issues, especially for a price that low. If you want to buy her, I would go check her out and see how she behaves. She sounds like one crab of a mare in the description. Definately get a vet check done.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

I really like her. If you are willing to take on the issues and get a vet check, why not? I wouldnt want to use her as a brood mare though if she has those temperment issues when she is pushed or stressed...but if you can channel that energy into something useful and to keep her mind busy, go for it!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

yeah I saw this ad at least a year ago when she was only "price reduced to $5,000". Who knows how long she's been for sale. With her breeding she should be significantly more then that and there were too many red flags for me to consider her. I get the feeling she's not just a "challenge" but more on the lines of dangerous. Remember, it costs just as much to keep a bad horse as it does a good one. The decision is up to you but I passed!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I am going to be brutally honest here. The people that own this horse have probably expended all their money, time and resources on this mare to try to get her fixed. I'm sure they have sent her to some very reputable trainers and the trainers probably wouldn't ride the thing. In her area, I'm guessing she has a bad reputation and no one will buy her, which is why they are selling out of state.
Notice, there are no riding pictures of the horse, notice they call her a "project horse", notice, a mare with her breeding should be selling for over $10,000. The horse is crazy.
I'm going to make an assumption that you are not a professional jumper trainer. Now if there are professional jumper trainers who have refused to ride the horse, what does that say about her?? Does that say that anyone can ride the horse?? No. That says that this horse is borderline unridable, even by people who professionally ride, train and show high powered jumpers.
Run, far far away.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

she is cute, my family lives by where she is located- but like others said it is fishy that she is that cheap. I agree with Anabel that they have probably tried it all and have hit a dead end- do you have a trainer or the experience?

good luck!


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

Well- she is absolutly stunning to LOOK at...I know that there is a mare at my barn that used to be pretty aggressive and they surgically removed her reproductive organs and that changed her attitude. No telling how much $$$ that costs...but it's a thought. Then again, this mare's issues could go way past PMS. From the description she sounds down right mean.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

she's been for sale for a LONG time. I've seen her on there for at least a year and a half. she is absolutely stunning but I would wonder what is keeping people from buying a horse like that.

Just because she's by Feurst Gotthard doesn't mean she's a quality horse. I have seen a couple of FG babies that have rearing problems like this mare. Dunno if it's a sire behavioral trait or what (but I have seen some other really nice FG babies so please don't think I'm generalizing all of them!)

having the name of a well-known stallion is always nice, but their babies don't always live up to the "well-known stallion" expectations


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Love love love her sire. She really is a stunning mare, but others have raised the same concerns that I would have... do you have the time, energy and resources to deal with a possibly hard to handle mare?
I know you know your stuff, and if you do have the time, I think she would be quite the little project for yourself.


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

hey, I talked to the owner again and asked for a video of her free jumping before I made a final decision. She hasnt been ridden in 2 years and the lady was rather rude when I asked for the video and was not willing to cooperate. She said that she is very cheap and basically isnt wanting to do any work to sell her. I am running away.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

if she is that difficult she should be free... good horses are going for very cheap and bad horses are being given away. great breeding and looking pretty doesn't go very far if you can't ride them or even handle them. I think she is stuck with that one


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

ak_showgirl said:


> hey, I talked to the owner again and asked for a video of her free jumping before I made a final decision. She hasnt been ridden in 2 years and the lady was rather rude when I asked for the video and was not willing to cooperate. She said that she is very cheap and basically isnt wanting to do any work to sell her. I am running away.  Thanks everyone!


 I think that's probably the best idea. Get yourself a horse that you can have fun with, something that has something of a mind


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

it think that you made a wise decision not to get her, she looks like a difficult mare in that video and you can bet that that wasnt her straight in from the paddock, also something looks just not quite right about her back legs in the first videeo.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

why post a video of the horse being so bad? I guess honesty is good but I bet this is her on her best of behavior


----------

